# A Resume with a Query Letter



## S-wo (Jun 20, 2010)

I was looking at an agent's website and it's requests a brief resume with the query letter along with the synopsis and sample chapter. I'm wondering what exactly is this resume and what goes on it. I'm guessing writing credentials, but as far as first time authors go, they don't really have any.


----------

